# I Need Chicken!



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

For the last month, I always seem to be hungry, no matter how much I eat. I've decided to try having a small amount of chicken daily and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Chicken is a great protein to fill up on,so is fish


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Try more beans (eg, vegetarian chili), more brown rice, whole grain toast with organic peanut butter, salads that fill an 8-cup bowl....I could go on and on.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I cooked 2 cups of white rice last night and mixed in some of my chill with a double amount of beans.

Was good and lots of protein.

If I wanted protien I would fix a big pot of bean soup with a couple 6 smoked ham hocks in it.


 Al


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Try more beans (eg, vegetarian chili), more brown rice, whole grain toast with organic peanut butter, salads that fill an 8-cup bowl....I could go on and on.


That's what I was getting at. Those foods aren't working for me. I think it might be a seasonal thing.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

What I find is if I eat a great volume (or more meals/day) of calorie poor food (eg, fruits, veggies, whole grains, etc) that I get by better than eating low volumes of calorie-rich foods (eg, meat, fats, nuts, dairy, cheese, etc).


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> What I find is if I eat a great volume (or more meals/day) of calorie poor food (eg, fruits, veggies, whole grains, etc) that I get by better than eating low volumes of calorie-rich foods (eg, meat, fats, nuts, dairy, cheese, etc).


That's what I'm trying. I'm limiting myself to 4 oz of chicken per meal.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I eat a lot of eggs. Great cheap protein


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> I eat a lot of eggs. Great cheap protein


love me some eggs!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

LT2108 said:


> love me some eggs!


Eggs are a super food for weight loss


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

When I can't satisfy my hunger I buy some liver. Works for me.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Click ==> Reasons why I no longer eat eggs


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Oregon1986 said:


> Eggs are a super food for weight loss


Except that they are high in saturated fat. I use 1 whole egg and if I need more than that, I use egg whites.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Except that they are high in saturated fat. I use 1 whole egg and if I need more than that, I use egg whites.


If you're using the egg in a baking recipe, there are all kinds of WFPB substitutes. We make huevos rancheros by scrambling tofu with tomatoes, onion, and peppers.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Except that they are high in saturated fat. I use 1 whole egg and if I need more than that, I use egg whites.


I do too, almost every day I make a one whole egg, five egg white omelet filled with mixed greens. I also add a bit of bacon. That's my lunch, and I eat between 11-12 pm, it holds me until I fix supper around 5. Breakfast is instant steel cut oats from a package with a little fruit, and dinner is a free for all but almost always under 400 calories of a meat and three, Asian, Indian, crack in a bowl, something tasty. Very little bread, very little potatoes, lots of greens, but are A1C, blood pressure, etc. is near perfect.


----------



## LostCaper (Oct 10, 2016)

Man you guys have great self control. I love food. Never ate a lot of sugar growing up but the wife and mother-in-law always cooked with sugar and now I am an addict. To much of the good life and now I have a weight problem. I have to change my eating habits. Looking at the Keyto meal plan.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

several of us are on the Keto Plan LC. you can find discussions about that as well as whole foods, Paleo etc on the weight loss forum. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Except that they are high in saturated fat. I use 1 whole egg and if I need more than that, I use egg whites.


A small amount of saturated fat is needed by your body. So eat your one egg yolk in peace, and add another if you feel that you need it. 

I do not recall how much saturated fat is needed, just that your body needs some of it


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> A small amount of saturated fat is needed by your body. So eat your one egg yolk in peace, and add another if you feel that you need it.
> 
> I do not recall how much saturated fat is needed, just that your body needs some of it


If I eat more than about 10 g of saturated fat a day, my BP is uncontrollable. I've never been able to figure out why and neither have about 10 doctors.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

MoonRiver said:


> For the last month, I always seem to be hungry, no matter how much I eat. I've decided to try having a small amount of chicken daily and see if that solves the problem.


Eat more steaks and eat pork once a day. Love meat. Forget all the vegs. Just eat a tomato once in awhile. I like canned soups with beans, clams, etc. I eat three treats each night. Candy, potato chips, cake. Big on cake and pie each night. Drink 2 glasses water a day. Drink 4 glasses different juices a day with meals. 12 oz. whole milk each day. A tv dinner once a week Chicken. Lots of fish and deer meat each week. Pancakes in the morning with eggs bacon and sweet rolls. No Coffee. No beer etc. No smoking. Sleep 4 hours a day.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I can still eat like that, however as my significant other, my friends and some family are losing that ability, I tend to get the look.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been a vegetarian for over 40 years. Every once in a while in the first years I would get a craving for chicken. And I don't even like chicken. A couple of times I ate chicken just to get rid of the craving, Did not enjoy it and it did not seem to fix whatever was causing the cravings but it definitely reminded me that I did not like chicken. After a few such incidents I happened to go in for my yearly physical and the blood work showed that I was anemic. After that I was more careful with my iron intake. Learning to balance all your nutrients as a vegetarian takes time.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I eat a lot of venison, in the evening ill cook a few deer steaks and eat most of them then in the morning ill eat one or two. im good till noon. it stays with yu. noon ill eat a can of tuna. then at night more deer meat.


----------

